
Elon Musk wins Twitter defamation trial brought by caver Vernon Unsworth - coloneltcb
https://www.theverge.com/2019/12/6/20998821/elon-musk-wins-loses-twitter-defamation-trial-testimony-caver-vernon-unsworth-cave-rescue
======
Traster
This is why people say there shouldn't be billionaires.

